# Calcium Powder



## crunchymommy (Jan 8, 2014)

When we bought our hedgehog, her former owner sent along some calcium powder to sprinkle on her food. I went to replace it when we ran out, and the person at the store asked me if I needed the kind with D3 or without, and I wasn't sure. I got the kind without it, but when I got home I saw that the old container did have D3 in it. What is best?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs don't need calcium added to their diet as long as you are feeding good quality cat food. To much calcium in a diet can contribute to the formation of kidney or bladder stones.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

They also don't need vit. D3 as they rarely (if not, never!) bask or even showselves to the sun. It could also probably lead to some tumor or cancer formation as well as have been shown in some leopard geckos (which are nocturnal and does not bask in the sun as well) who have been taking in calcium+D3 for a very long time


----------



## crunchymommy (Jan 8, 2014)

Well thank you. I was told by the previous owner that they are prone to brittle bones without calcium supplementation. If she's been getting it all along, do you think it's ok to cut it off cold turkey?


----------

